

Customizing Sublime Text 2's Multi Pane Workflow - tomschlick
http://tomschlick.com/2012/10/31/customizing-sublime-text-2s-multi-pane-workflow/

======
SeanDav
I was pretty impressed by Sublime Text 2 but cannot use it for 1 very simple
reason, it has no ability to prevent auto updating of loaded files. Unlike for
example Notepad++ which has the ability to prompt before updating a loaded
file with any changes made outside the editor.

For my specific work, this is a deal breaker and I hope a toggle gets added at
some point.

~~~
nicholassmith
Oddly it looks like there _was_ a 'autoReloadChanged' option but it's in the
ST1 documentation, just tried it and it doesn't seem to work now. Might be
worth giving them a gentle prod and ask them to reenable it.

~~~
SeanDav
Yes, I noticed that too and tried it, along with a few other things as well.
Nothing worked. I also found a few postings on the Sublime Text forums, asking
about the same thing and the consensus seems to be it is not possible in ST2,
not even as an add-on because the API does not expose the functionality
needed.

~~~
nicholassmith
Hopefully they'll pick that up and bring it back in.

------
struppi
I saw this exact same "trick" in an awesome video tutorial about ST2 yesterday
- You should check it out for more great tips:
[https://tutsplus.com/course/improve-workflow-in-sublime-
text...](https://tutsplus.com/course/improve-workflow-in-sublime-text-2/)

------
idan
<https://github.com/SublimeText/Origami>

~~~
rrreese
From the description:

"Origami is a new way of thinking about panes in Sublime Text: you tell
Sublime Text where you want a new pane, and it makes one for you.

Ordinarily one uses the commands under View>Layout, or if one is quite
intrepid a custom keyboard shortcut can be made to give a specific layout, but
both of these solutions were unsatisfactory to me. Perhaps they were to you
too! That's what this plugin is for."

------
australis
I have similar experiences with the multi-pane layout - powerful, but
cumbersome to micromanage (mainly because the target area for a mouse re-size
is so small). For some reason I find the Ctrl+Shift+{#} keyboard shortcut
awkward to use as well, but it might just be the way I rest my hand on the
keyboard.

Anyway, one thing I've though would help would be something like; a middle-
click on the scrollbar invokes the resize function between the adjacent panes
(as if left-clicking on the resize target area).

------
hayksaakian
Interesting point, but I personally use multipanes differently. If I'm in a
rails app I'll up have for instance, a model or some other file that's my
primary focus in pane 1 and a secondary related file in pane 2 (gem file,
routes, or the related views or controller)

------
thejosh
Page doesn't load.

